
Utopian for Beginners (2012) - Thevet
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/12/24/utopian-for-beginners
======
dang
Discussed in 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8180493)

------
nkoren
One of my all-time favourite pieces of journalism. If you haven't read it, do
so! Upvoted!

------
sexydefinesher
What an incredible article, I had to look up so man interesting things along
reading it that I didn't know before.

------
yarg
(I know that this is far from the point of the article.)

Language does not evolve anywhere near democratically.

All across the spectrum of linguistic complexity you will find that certain
individuals have significantly outsized influence over how language is used.

This is closer to meritocratic than democratic.

